# How do I video Black light effects?



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry , Not sure if this is the right place for this. With the haunt over I wanted to video my fun house. My camera just sees glowing blobs... Is there a fix for this? Thanks, Phyllis


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Phyllis - not sure if this will help, but see if there's an "exposure" setting on your camcorder that you can adjust. Try cranking up the exposure (essentially widening the lens aperture) and see if that helps. If it's still blurry, you may want to try manually focusing if you can.

You'll probably have better luck shooting objects with UV light cast on them than shooting toward the black lights themselves - I found that my camera had a hard time auto-focusing on a compact flourescent black light bulb the other night. Good luck!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I have used a single led on a wire hooked to a battery to help with auto-focuing on props in the dark. Just place it in the scene where it wont be noticed too much and then point the camera at it first so it can focus.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Like DC said, it's an issue of focus. Check your manual to see if you can manual focus on your camcorder. If you can, it's as easy as adjusting that until the picture is clear.


----------

